# ? for women who don't like receiving oral



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Some comments on another thread reminded me of something I read a while back, but have not been sure whether or not to trust it ... 

I read that women who were confident that their vagina/vulva smelled good tended to enjoy receiving oral sex. Conversely, the women who were not confident that they smelled good tended to not like receiving oral sex. 

That seems to make sense, and at least some posts on here seem to show some correlation. But then there are the posts that say "It doesn't do anything for me," where I'm not sure if there is anything to draw from.

I'd like to hear from the indifferent, and those with negative feelings whether or not they have confidence that they are pleasant to their husbands' senses, or if they are not pleasant to their own senses. Also, if there are any who like receiving oral, but don't have confidence in how pleasant that is for their partner, or who are not pleasant to their own senses, I'd like to hear that as well. I'd just like to understand if the correlation I read is really there.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I would fall into the category of indifferent to oral. While the correlation you're drawing might be more or less true, I don't think it's something that can be applied across the board. For me personally, it just doesn't trip my trigger. I don't have any insecurities about smell or anything like that. I wax twice a month or so, so there's not a lot to worry about unless you catch me after boxing or hot yoga or something, lol. 

For me, my orgasm is much more satisfying with penetration. I can orgasm from oral if I've already had a few some other way, but if I were with a guy that thought I was supposed to orgasm first that way....we'd be there a long time! 

I'm probably an anomaly though. No insecurities, no hang-ups about the act or the area....just have other more sensitive areas I guess.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

COGypsy said:


> so there's not a lot to worry about unless you catch me after boxing or hot yoga or something, lol.


and this makes it bad?


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've never been worried about smell. 

I'm very sensitive, and certain frictions, motions, etc really become unpleasant. so where I do enjoy it, it goes bad quickly if someone gets too carried away.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm one of those that thinks its just the greatest thing ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I love it, but was always reluctant to ask for it because I felt that my husband was just doing it to please me. I would ask him if he was ok with it, and he assured me he was, BUT he's such a nice guy that I knew he would lie to me to spare my feelings so I wasn't sure I could believe him. 

What turned it around for me was reading on here about how much men enjoy it. So then I thought, "Well, maybe he's telling the truth after all". So now I just let go and enjoy it 

(Jeeze I can't believe I'm talking about this )


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I'm one of those that thinks its just the greatest thing ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


yah me too !


----------



## Time4Joy (Dec 13, 2012)

Just a guy's point of view. I love to do it. Love having my lady's thighs over my shoulders and nuzzling, licking and sucking. Alas, wife thinks it's "icky." So no muff diving now. Other women just love it...my former gf was Italian/Hungarian and so passionate about everything. She could have tit orgasms. And we'd roll like crazy with a moustache ride. Other things didn't work though because she was genuinely crazy.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have never met a woman that didn't love it. I love giving it so it that works well! Then again if she got off on purple clowns hopping on one foot I'd try to be the best damn purple clown hopper she ever saw... ;o)


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it's a matter of preference from woman to woman, obviously. 

For me, I don't care about the smell aspect so much. Different times of a woman's cycle varies the smell, my SO doesn't care either way. He LOVES IT. no matter what. 

What is most important for me is whether or not it's being done right. If its not, then it can be the most awful feeling/sensation on earth. 

If done right, it's heaven on earth. 

I have no qualms about telling my partner what I like and how I want it done, so it's a more than pleasant experience for me.

Hallelujah.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Time4Joy said:


> Just a guy's point of view. I love to do it. Love having my lady's thighs over my shoulders and nuzzling, licking and sucking. Alas, wife thinks it's "icky." So no muff diving now. Other women just love it...my former gf was Italian/Hungarian and so passionate about everything. She could have tit orgasms. And we'd roll like crazy with a moustache ride. Other things didn't work though because she was genuinely crazy.


I'm Italian/ukrainian and always associate my ethnicity to my passionate-ness about everything. Especially sex. The more crazy/messy the better. 
Just felt like throwing that out there, sorry. lol


----------



## TheStranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Time4Joy said:


> So no muff diving now.


Yeah, sadly I'm in your club. She doesn't care for it. 



> my SO doesn't care either way. He LOVES IT. no matter what.


Yeah, I'm in your club too. Sadly.


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

I absolutely love receiving oral from my hubby. I love having his warm tongue on my lips and clit. It feels soooo good to me. I also love it if he accidentely lick but butt hole (sorry for being graphic) but you asked. 

This is the most relaxing thing my hubbie can do for me. I can relax, spread em wide and let my man pleasure me. I love hearing him make moaning sounds when he is down there...lets me know he is enjoying himself also. 

I love rubbing his hair and pushing his head where i want it. What else can I say I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Heck yeah webelong! You said what I wanted to!!


Nothing like grabbing my mans head and hair. Oh my goodness! 

It's too bad so many women are not experiencing oral. It's an awesome feeling, nothing beats it, and it's ALL ABOUT YOU!!


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Another for the indifferent category here. Its not that I dont enjoy it when its done well.. (ex bf should have taught a class!!) I just...dont really care! I have never found myself having a craving for it. I prefer attention be paid to other parts of my body, I guess I'm just weird!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I'm one of those that thinks its just the greatest thing ever.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Me three. Love it.

What really spins my head though is the look on his face before he gets started. OMG I have never seen a facial expression like it, he is in heaven. Sometimes he just lies there gazing before he does his thing, drives me insane.


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

Another indifferent here...it tingles and arouses me but I'm not as big a fan of it as some of the other things my husband does... sometimes my husband would take his time to nibble around my shoulders and run his fingers on my back and neck...now that takes me to another world...


----------



## Hortensia (Feb 1, 2013)

Self-consciousness about the smell can be one of the causes. I always make sure I smell fresh, especially down there, and use always perfume. Nevertheless, I'm not that fond of receiving it. Him putting his lips there and then kissing me, not really my fav thing. But he enjoys to give, so I say nothing and don't show that I'm not that much into it. Sometimes playfully switching places allows me to work on him instead, which I like much better


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

I really don't enjoy it, but smell isn't a factor. I've never been aroused by it, and for me it's about as pleasurable as having my elbow licked or something. I'd much rather he pay attention to other areas, so I usually point his attention to those areas. Since he likes them just as much, he never seems to mind.


----------



## Jack I (Nov 23, 2012)

EntirelyDifferent said:


> I really don't enjoy it, but smell isn't a factor. I've never been aroused by it, and for me it's about as pleasurable as having my elbow licked or something. I'd much rather he pay attention to other areas, so I usually point his attention to those areas. Since he likes them just as much, he never seems to mind.


I honestly didn't know that there was such a thing as women not liking receiving oral sex.This whole thread has me feeling a little silly,like I don't know as much about women as i thought I did...I thought pretty much anything you do with your tongue to a women's vagina is going to feel good?


----------



## Kaori (Sep 18, 2012)

Eventhough I shave & keep very clean down there I am one of those who is super self-conscious about my taste & odor, & will not let my bf of almost 2 yrs. give me oral...ever. Our discharge changes in consistency, taste, & smell throughout our cycles, plus a great many of us get occasional yeast infections down there; gross! I've tasted myself on his member after piv sex lots of times & thought 'Eeewwww! No way I'm letting him taste that!' For me, the self-consciousness over those aspects ruins any chance of my feeling good receiving oral, so why bother?

He seems to understand & never pushes to do it so it's all good. I love giving him bj's though! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Kaori said:


> Eventhough I shave & keep very clean down there I am one of those who is super self-conscious about my taste & odor, & will not let my bf of almost 2 yrs. give me oral...ever. Our discharge changes in consistency, taste, & smell throughout our cycles, plus a great many of us get occasional yeast infections down there; gross! I've tasted myself on his member after piv sex lots of times & thought 'Eeewwww!]


It took me a long time to get over the fear of not pleasing his senses and so it did nothing for me for years. But then I realized that while I dislike the taste of his ejaculate, I enjoy giving him pleasure and dont allow the taste to prevent me from giving. Add to that, I am a VERY picky eater and have super sensitive olfactory senses. I can smell all manner of things that most people don't ever notice, while he can never smell something burning until he sees smoke, he eats everything and has no food or taste aversion what so ever. So my block, was indeed *my foolishness.* 

Now the only trouble is, he MUST be completely and smoothly shaved otherwise I get a nasty rug burn. Funny that the same thing happens to him when I am not smoothly shaved. Ride Em cowboy!

*Go RAVENS!*


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't like it and I realize it's because he was bad at it. It shouldn't hurt. Gawd. SO I just avoided.


----------



## Elliott (Sep 13, 2011)

shy_guy said:


> ....
> I read that women who were confident that their vagina/vulva smelled good tended to enjoy receiving oral sex. Conversely, the women who were not confident that they smelled good tended to not like receiving oral sex.
> ...



Maybe that's why my wife hesitates. She always told me how she's so uncomfortable with it. But when I do go down on her (I have to give her a pep talk every time) she looses her mind. once she tried to pull my hair, when she remembered I just got a haircut she took my ears hostage. 15 minutes later she let my ears go.




OldGirl said:


> I love it, but was always reluctant to ask for it because I felt that my husband was just doing it to please me. I would ask him if he was ok with it, and he assured me he was, BUT he's such a nice guy that I knew he would lie to me to spare my feelings so I wasn't sure I could believe him.
> 
> What turned it around for me was reading on here about how much men enjoy it. So then I thought, "Well, maybe he's telling the truth after all". So now I just let go and enjoy it
> 
> (Jeeze I can't believe I'm talking about this )


It's ok, we're all adults here. I wish more women would be honest about admitting that they like it and/or demand it (not as much as men demand oral sex though). I feel that women that can acknowledge what they like are more attractive (that level of confidence).


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I certainly enjoy the sensation, duh-orgasms are good. but I really like being face to face with the person I am loving more. SO, I let it happen when it comes up, take the pleasure and then make sure I get the other stuff I want and need and that is good kissing, breast touching and making the other person feel special too


----------

